# Courier Business For Sale



## abuzzcouriers (Jan 2, 2015)

*Abuzz Couriers Pty Ltd - Business For Sale Queensland*

Make an Enquiry

M: 0417 772 811

F: 07 4958 2440


----------



## GavThomas15 (Apr 11, 2015)

A few years ago I sold my business using a business broker called Lloyds Brokers. They got me the price I wanted for it, so I recommend the process of using a broker.


----------

